# Swedish: kollektiv



## Södertjej

Jag vet inte vad kollektiv betyder här:

_Han tänker snabbt: Eds kyrka, Runby,genom allén, över åsen, förbi kollektivet, ner till Mälaren.
_
Inget mer sammanhang, det är bara en vägbeskrivning. Några förslag? Tusen tack.


----------



## jonquiliser

_Comuna_. Ibland handlar det om _ocupas_, men inte nödvändigtvis. 

Jag antar att det är betydelsen också här.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack, Jonquiliser! Typ en gård då? Kan det vara "cooperativa"?


----------



## jonquiliser

Det kan vara ett _cooperativa _lika gärna som ett kollektiv där någon av hans vänner (eller någon av de misstänkta) bor; det kan vara gård eller egnahemshus men också höghuslägenhet. Det kan ev. också vara ett ockuperat hus som fungerar som bostad och kulturcentrum.


----------



## Södertjej

Det kan vara vad man vill då! De bara åker förbi, det har inget större betydelse i sammanhanget, men jag undrade bara om man kunde fatta direkt vad man menade. Antagligen inte. Tusen tack!


----------



## jonquiliser

Ja alltså i den bemärkelsen är det inte riktigt vad som helst, att han har någon slags relation till det. Det är ett hus man känner till i staden, eller åtminstone känner han till det, för att veta att det är ett kollektiv. Kanske klargörs det senare i texten? Men utgående från det som här sägs vet man inte exakt, även om jag skulle utgå från att det är politiskt i någon bemärkelse - ockuperat hus, eller aktivister som bor där eller organiserar någon form av verksamhet, eller som sagt någon han känner.


----------



## Södertjej

Nej, inte ett ord om det, varken före eller efter, därför skulle trodde jag att det skulle vara ganska tydlgt. Nåja, dagens deckare är ju fulla av onödiga (och dumma) beskrivningar. Det får man stå ut med!


----------



## blackspire

Det är antagligen ett bostadskollektiv som åsyftas?


----------



## jcolanguageservices

Kan det kanske vara en slags affär som Konsum/Coop?


----------



## blackspire

jcolanguageservices said:


> Kan det kanske vara en slags affär som Konsum/Coop?



Det har jag mycket svårt att tro.


----------



## Södertjej

Det tror jag inte heller att det var, enligt sammanhanget.


----------



## codehnal2

Både ICA och Konsum/Coop är ju kooperativa företag, och _kooperativ _är en ekonomisk term som ofta används överlappande med den ekonomiska termen _kollektiv._ På äldre tid hänvisade man ibland till byns kollektivägda dagligvarubutik som just _kollektivet_. Fast jag har aldrig hört det i modern svenska. Dock vet vi ju inte vilken tid texten utspelar sig i.

Icke desto mindre, om man ser till svensk kultur och historia i allmänhet så har ju kollektivtanken spelat en större roll vad gäller dagligvaruhandeln än vad gäller boende eller jordbruksorganisation. Detta jämfört med t.ex. Ryssland med sina kolchoser eller Spanien med sina syndikalistisk-socialistiska kollektiv i Aragonien under inbördeskriget.

Därför, i avsaknad av vidare information, är det helt klart mer sannolikt att _kollektiv_ i texten syftar på en slags kooperativ butik än kollektivboende.


----------



## Södertjej

codehnal2 said:


> Fast jag har aldrig hört det i modern svenska. Dock vet vi ju inte vilken tid texten utspelar sig i.


Jo, det var ju en beskrivning i en roman som jag läser och det handlar om nutidens Sverige där man säger namn på alla affärer, butiker och restauranger som huvudpersonen råkar gå förbi. Iom att du säger att man inte använder det i modern svenska med den meningen, är det knappast sannolikt att det är en affär.


----------



## cocuyo

Under de senare decennierna, men kanske främst under sjuttiotalet, har kollektivboende varit en rörelse i Sverige, och "ett kollektiv" när det används på det här sättet syftar alltid till just ett sådant kollektivt boende, ibland, men inte alltid, kombinerat med jordbruk i måttlig skala. I de flesta av kollektiven bor ett mindre antal ganska unga människor, som i övrigt ofta delar trosuppfattning eller annan ideologi, ofta syftande mot självhushåll till någon del. Många sådana kollektiv finns fortfarande, och kollektivrörelsen har också i storstäderna anordnat gemensamma "marknader", inköpskanaler där man köper in basvaror direkt från grossister och distribuerar till de ingående kollektiven.


----------

